# [SOLVED] partition not seen at the good size df vs fdisk

## lalebarde

Hi all,

On my brand new PC and install, I built my partitions on sda like this :

```
(parted) print                                                            

ModÃšle: ATA ST31000528AS (scsi)

Disque /dev/sda : 1000GB

Taille des secteurs (logiques/physiques): 512B/512B

Table de partitions : msdos

NumÃ©ro  DÃ©but   Fin     Taille  Type      SystÃšme de fichiers  Fanions

 1      32,3kB  134GB   134GB   extended

 5      64,5kB  271MB   271MB   logical   ext2

 6      271MB   4466MB  4195MB  logical   ext4

 7      4466MB  71,6GB  67,1GB  logical   ext4

 8      71,6GB  125GB   53,5GB  logical   ext4

 9      125GB   134GB   9163MB  logical   linux-swap(v1)

 2      134GB   268GB   134GB   primary   ext4

 3      268GB   1000GB  732GB   primary   ext4
```

But the df command tells me that :

```
# df -h

Sys. de fich.         Tail. Occ. Disp. %Occ. MontÃ© sur

/dev/sda6             3,9G  744M  3,0G  20% /

udev                   10M  240K  9,8M   3% /dev

/dev/sda7              62G  1,3G   58G   3% /var

/dev/sda8              50G   13G   35G  27% /usr

/dev/sdb2             124G   24G   93G  21% /home

/dev/sdb3             671G  211G  426G  34% /Data

/dev/sda2             3,9G  2,5G  1,3G  67% /backup/home

/dev/sda3             3,9G  2,5G  1,3G  67% /backup/Data

/dev/sdb6             3,9G  2,5G  1,3G  67% /backup

/dev/sdb7              62G  180M   59G   1% /backup/var

/dev/sdb8              50G  180M   47G   1% /backup/usr

shm                   3,9G     0  3,9G   0% /dev/shm
```

sda2 was partitionned with a size of 134Gb, and it is seen as only 3.9Gb - and actually, I cannot put more than 3.9Gb on sda2. Same problem with sda3.

The funny thing is that I build sdb exactly the same way - and it is the same disk P/N and size, and here, it is alright :

```
(parted) print                                                            

ModÃšle: ATA ST31000528AS (scsi)

Disque /dev/sdb : 1000GB

Taille des secteurs (logiques/physiques): 512B/512B

Table de partitions : msdos

NumÃ©ro  DÃ©but   Fin     Taille  Type      SystÃšme de fichiers  Fanions

 1      32,3kB  134GB   134GB   extended

 5      64,5kB  271MB   271MB   logical   ext2

 6      271MB   4466MB  4195MB  logical   ext4

 7      4466MB  71,6GB  67,1GB  logical   ext4

 8      71,6GB  125GB   53,5GB  logical   ext4

 9      125GB   134GB   9163MB  logical   linux-swap(v1)

 2      134GB   268GB   134GB   primary   ext4

 3      268GB   1000GB  732GB   primary   ext4
```

Any clue ?Last edited by lalebarde on Mon Apr 05, 2010 10:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pigeon768

output from 'fdisk -l /dev/sda' and 'fdisk -l /dev/sdb'? I trust fdisk more than parted.

try reformatting the misbehaving partitions.

----------

## Spidey

The partition itself should have all the space mentioned, but the file system maybe was created with only 4gb?

----------

## mgrela

Try to run resize2fs /dev/sda2

----------

## lalebarde

 *pigeon768 wrote:*   

> output from 'fdisk -l /dev/sda' and 'fdisk -l /dev/sdb'? I trust fdisk more than parted.
> 
> try reformatting the misbehaving partitions.

 

```
# fdisk -l /dev/sda

Disque /dev/sda: 1000.2 Go, 1000204886016 octets

255 tÃªtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 121601 cylindres

UnitÃ©s = cylindres de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0x0002f1d5

PÃ©riphÃ©rique Amorce  DÃ©but        Fin      Blocs     Id  SystÃšme

/dev/sda1               1       16318   131074303+   5  Etendue

/dev/sda2           16319       32636   131074335   83  Linux

/dev/sda3           32637      121601   714611362+  83  Linux

/dev/sda5               1          33      265009+  83  Linux

/dev/sda6              34         543     4096543+  83  Linux

/dev/sda7             544        8702    65537136   83  Linux

/dev/sda8            8703       15204    52227283+  83  Linux

/dev/sda9           15205       16318     8948173+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

JANUS ~ # fdisk -l /dev/sdb

Disque /dev/sdb: 1000.2 Go, 1000204886016 octets

255 tÃªtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 121601 cylindres

UnitÃ©s = cylindres de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0x0003fed8

PÃ©riphÃ©rique Amorce  DÃ©but        Fin      Blocs     Id  SystÃšme

/dev/sdb1               1       16318   131074303+   5  Etendue

/dev/sdb2           16319       32636   131074335   83  Linux

/dev/sdb3           32637      121601   714611362+  83  Linux

/dev/sdb5               1          33      265009+  83  Linux

/dev/sdb6              34         543     4096543+  83  Linux

/dev/sdb7             544        8702    65537136   83  Linux

/dev/sdb8            8703       15204    52227283+  83  Linux

/dev/sdb9           15205       16318     8948173+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
```

Looks correct.

I suppressed the partition, re-created it, and reformated it with parted : nothing changed.

I am going to try reformating with : # mkfs.ext4 -c -c /dev/sda2

----------

## lalebarde

I reformatted sd2 and sda3 with :

```
# mkfs.ext4 -c -c /dev/sda2

# mkfs.ext4 -c -c /dev/sda3
```

from the LiveDVD.

Then checked with fdisk -l : ok

and df -h : ok. At this point, I was happy, thinking parted sucks.

But after reboot, df -h is still bad :

```
# df -h

Sys. de fich.         Tail. Occ. Disp. %Occ. MontÃ© sur

/dev/sda6             3,9G  744M  3,0G  20% /

udev                   10M  240K  9,8M   3% /dev

/dev/sda7              62G  1,3G   58G   3% /var

/dev/sda8              50G   13G   35G  27% /usr

/dev/sdb2             124G   24G   93G  21% /home

/dev/sdb3             671G  211G  426G  34% /Data

/dev/sda2             3,9G   72M  3,6G   2% /backup/home

/dev/sda3             3,9G   72M  3,6G   2% /backup/Data

/dev/sdb6             3,9G   72M  3,6G   2% /backup

shm                   3,9G     0  3,9G   0% /dev/shm

# fdisk -l /dev/sda 

Disque /dev/sda: 1000.2 Go, 1000204886016 octets

255 tÃªtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 121601 cylindres

UnitÃ©s = cylindres de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0x0002f1d5

PÃ©riphÃ©rique Amorce  DÃ©but        Fin      Blocs     Id  SystÃšme

/dev/sda1               1       16318   131074303+   5  Etendue

/dev/sda2           16319       32636   131074335   83  Linux

/dev/sda3           32637      121601   714611362+  83  Linux

/dev/sda5               1          33      265009+  83  Linux

/dev/sda6              34         543     4096543+  83  Linux

/dev/sda7             544        8702    65537136   83  Linux

/dev/sda8            8703       15204    52227283+  83  Linux

/dev/sda9           15205       16318     8948173+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
```

 :Mad:   :Sad:   :Mad:   :Sad:   :Mad: 

----------

## lalebarde

OK, I get it, it seems that what sucks is mount. When I get :

```
# mount

/dev/sda6 on / type ext4 (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

/dev/sda7 on /var type ext4 (rw,nodev,noatime)

/dev/sda8 on /usr type ext4 (rw,nodev,noatime)

/dev/sdb2 on /home type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime)

/dev/sdb3 on /Data type ext4 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,noatime)

/dev/sda2 on /backup/home type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime)

/dev/sda3 on /backup/Data type ext4 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,noatime)

/dev/sdb6 on /backup type ext4 (rw,noatime)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
```

I read that /dev/sda2 and /dev/sda3 are mounted, along with the other devices listed.

But in fact, they don't. If I umount them, the system answer they were not mounted :

```
# umount /dev/sda2

umount: /backup/home: n'est pas montÃ©
```

If now I mount sda2 and sda3, I get :

```
# df -h

Sys. de fich.         Tail. Occ. Disp. %Occ. MontÃ© sur

/dev/sda6             3,9G  744M  3,0G  20% /

udev                   10M  240K  9,8M   3% /dev

/dev/sda7              62G  1,3G   58G   3% /var

/dev/sda8              50G   13G   35G  27% /usr

/dev/sdb2             124G   24G   93G  21% /home

/dev/sdb3             671G  211G  426G  34% /Data

/dev/sda3             671G  197M  637G   1% /backup/Data

/dev/sdb6             3,9G   72M  3,6G   2% /backup

shm                   3,9G     0  3,9G   0% /dev/shm

/dev/sda2             124G  188M  117G   1% /backup/home

/dev/sda3             671G  197M  637G   1% /backup/Data
```

Strange, but now everything is ok.

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   Thanks very much to all of you.   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

